# Lost



## Joecole (Oct 17, 2021)

I bought a 44” deck for my simplicity regent lawn tractor. It did have a 38” deck. Anyone have any idea of the belt length o will need for the new deck


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Model number should be able to look it up that way or put the 38" belt on it to see how much extra it needs to fit. 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

